Ask HN: Side projects initially developed for personal use that became products? - concurrency
======
mceachen
I initially built PhotoStructure on nights and weekends for my family. I work
on it full time now. [https://blog.photostructure.com/introducing-
photostructure/](https://blog.photostructure.com/introducing-photostructure/)

<plug> If you don't have your photos and videos well-organized, or you're
nervous at all about the photos of your loved ones being used for adtech or
surveillance training data, or you'd just like to try out a fun "serendipity"
interface, installation takes less than a minute and then it runs politely in
the background.

I'd love to hear what you think.</plug>

------
seanwilson
I did this for my Chrome extension that audits websites for web best
practices: [https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

It started as a collection of scripts I wrote to test localhost + production
websites for problems while I was doing web development. Other developers I
knew were keen to try a user friendly version so I polished the interface and
released it as a product.

------
jfoster
I reckon probably most. I made Bulk Resize Photos
([https://bulkresizephotos.com](https://bulkresizephotos.com)) because
resizing to particular dimensions was a problem I'd run in to continually for
years. (Eg. creating different sizes of icons for mobile apps, but also other
situations that I don't even remember)

------
sullivan
This is the path my product took, a stock option scanner [0] that I originally
created to find trades for myself. I noticed requests for such a tool being
made in the investing communities that I follow, so I polished the UI and
released it as a freemium product.

[0]: [https://omnieq.com](https://omnieq.com)

------
valiant-comma
Norton Utilities.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Norton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Norton)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norton_Utilities](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norton_Utilities)

------
buboard
i built opensimworld.com because i wanted to find and copy 3d stuff from other
players. It grew to a community for its very small niche.

------
n_t
Facebook

